# Bathroom Tipout Cabinet Mod



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

For those of you who changed the bathroom tipout cabinet door to a traditional swing out door, did you use the original hinges and cut out the door to accomadate, or did you get "normal" hinges and put in?


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

I used the original hinges on mine. I had to get a forstner drill bit to cut the door so the hinges fit. Only took me about 15 minutes to do the whole mod.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I re-used the original hinges. I also had to locate and purchase a forstner bit to drill the doors. Easy mod.

Bob


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Yep, same here. Reused the hinges and already had the drill bit. Also moved the original knob.

No cost Mod.

gotta love it!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I believe it was a 1 3/8" Forstner bit. I am all thumbs working with wood and I was able to do it myself and was surprised that I was able to open the door with the knob on top, so I left it there.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

russlg said:


> I believe it was a 1 3/8" Forstner bit. I am all thumbs working with wood and I was able to do it myself and was surprised that I was able to open the door *with the knob on top, so I left it there*.


LOL...wonder how many times you or someone in your family tried to still open it from the top....


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Ditto on using the existing hardware. I did find that the template that came with the bit, or maybe I bought it at Home Depot, wasn't quite right for the hinges on the trailer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> I re-used the original hinges. I also had to locate and purchase a forstner bit to drill the doors. Easy mod.
> 
> Bob


Same as Bob and used the mod as a good reason to get a Forstner set.

I moved the knob and putty filled all the old holes and painted with color matched paint. It is not perfect but close enough for the Outback out house.


----------



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

Did you put shelving inside there or something? Are there any pictures of your mod? Love to see... looking for ideas.







Husband is hating me loving this site.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I did the tip-out to swing door change and have not put in a shelf, so far.

The room the mod creates makes it nice for stand-up stuff, like the laundry detergent bottle, the Black Tank juice bottle, and so forth. Our 268RL has a big cabinet to the right and plenty of storage space there, so we left the under-sink area alone and did not put in a shelf.

We might do it later, but so far, it's fine. The "wasted" space above where the shelf would go is small.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

I did the mod and left the space open. Same as previous post, use the space for stand up bottles and toilet chemical. Very easy mod, and I am not a handy man type.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Used the same hardware. Told my dad what I wanted to do, he said OK and gave it back and said to screw it on. I dont know how he did it. I added a shelf out of plywood, used cardboard as a templet and painted it white. So much better then the dumb tip out door.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We haven't done anything yet as we really don't need more storage in the bathroom. The tip out with the laundry bag is a pain and would like to find maybe some type of container that would fit in the space - so that we can continue to use it as a hamper..


----------



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

battalionchief3 said:


> Used the same hardware. Told my dad what I wanted to do, he said OK and gave it back and said to screw it on. I dont know how he did it. I added a shelf out of plywood, used cardboard as a templet and painted it white. So much better then the dumb tip out door.


Thanks for posting the picture! It turned out fabulous.


----------



## csblackwell (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks RUSSLG, it is an 1 3/8" bit. I did mine yesterday and it was quick and easy.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

CSB said:


> Thanks RUSSLG, it is an 1 3/8" bit. I did mine yesterday and it was quick and easy.


Hmmm I just did that same mod yesterday, I had the bits so it was easy, I just left the knob where it is and it works good there one less hole to plug up. The only other thing I plan to do is add a shelf inside the cabinet. Would have did the tip down drawer mod if Home Depot would have had the slides with steel side wall panels. Will also be ording a electric tongue jack soon for my next mod.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

SDCampers said:


> I did the mod and left the space open. Same as previous post, use the space for stand up bottles and toilet chemical. Very easy mod, and I am not a handy man type.


X3


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Got to do this mod.... DW complains about getting the laundry bag stuck in there when full. The bag now just goes under the bottom bunk.


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

We finished the mod today on our 28BHS. It was easy and seems to make better sense as a side hinge door. We never did use it as a laundry hamper anyway. You can see pictures of the mod at this link....tip out to side hinge mod.


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

RLP14 said:


> We finished the mod today on our 28BHS. It was easy and seems to make better sense as a side hinge door. We never did use it as a laundry hamper anyway. You can see pictures of the mod at this link....tip out to side hinge mod.


I do have a question....I know somewhere I saw what color of paint matched the white cabinets. I tried to have it matched at Lowe's but they said it picked up the color of the wood behind the paint and therefore it was too dark. Then using a color chip they tried to match and when I put some on the door it's still too dark. Is it like an antique white?

Thank you so much

Helen


----------

